# farfugli



## CarolMamkny

¡Hola!
¿Qué signifia esto chicos?... Estoy completamente perdida :

Mi vuoi dire cosa farfugli?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Carol 
Sería hablar a boca entreabierta (un poco desvariando) diciendo cosas que no se entienden, como si la persona hablara entre sí mismo pero en voz medio baja.

La definición de Garzanti linguistica:
Lemma       *farfugliare* 
Etimologia       Etimo incerto; forse dallo sp. _farfullar_, di orig. onom                  Verbo       
                  Definizione       _v. intr_. [_io farfùglio ecc_. ; aus. _avere_] parlare in modo confuso, senza articolare distintamente i suoni.

Ciao, Silvia


----------



## CarolMamkny

ummm... interesante. ¡Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de buscar en el diccionario! Entonces... ¿qué es lo que estàn preguntando?.....


----------



## traduttrice

Según el contexto podríamos pulir más la frase; en Argentina se diría "*¿me querés decir qué estás/ qué es lo que estás  ******?*"


----------



## Silvia10975

_¿Me puedes decir qué farfullas?_ Por lo menos así parece... Farfugliare=farfullar


----------



## CarolMamkny

s10975 said:


> _¿Me puedes decir qué farfullas?_ Por lo menos así parece... Farfugliare=farfullar


umm... bueno eso de farfullar nunca lo había escuchado .. pero sería algo así como: "¿Qué cosa estás susurrando?" ... ¿Sí estoy entendiendo? ... parece que hoy estoy medio cerrada


----------



## llenyador

No, "susurrar" no. Es otra cosa. Se puede decir "farfullar" o "barbotar". Bueno, así es como yo lo veo....


----------



## CarolMamkny

llenyador said:


> No, "susurrar" no. Es otra cosa. Se puede decir "farfullar" o "barbotar". Bueno, así es como yo lo veo....


 
ahhhh!!! "barbotar" o "balbucear"... Hey! gracias a todos.. finalmente entendí que me querían decir ... sería algo como:

¿Qué estás balbuceando?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, barbotear (o barbotar), farfullar, mascullar, hablar entre dientes, o ...
¿Cuál de estas usan en los altos colombianos? 
_Susurrar_ no es justamente lo mismo, a tu novio le podés susurrar algo tiernamente, pero si le barboteás algo, el efecto va a ser diferente...

P.d. No había visto tu intervención


----------



## krolaina

Hola:

Me gusta el "farfullar" de Silvi y el "mascullar" de Xeneize, son dos palabras que van que ni pintadas. No obstante quería preguntaros algo. Acabo de encontrar un artículo de Javier Marías en el que dice que FARFULLAR es HABLAR EN BÁRBARO...¿qué os parece? ¿Estáis de acuerdo con la definición?.

Saludiños.


----------



## xeneize

Primero perdòn pero este cachivache de compu (de la facultad) no tiene el teclado espanol.
Luego, bueno, yo, hablando, no es que oì mucho _farfullar_, màs escrito.
Pero siempre lo interpretè como hablar entre dientes, diciendo algo de manera confusa, tragàndose las palabras, y màs si se trata de alguna queja, como rezongando, o tambièn como tartamudeando por los nervios o por la emociòn, no sè...
Lo de _hablar en bàrbaro_ al que se refiere ese autor, què serìa exactamente, hablar de manera incorrecta? Tambièn podrìa ser el caso, ya que quien farfulla, acaso, no presta mucha atenciòn a lo que dice...


----------



## traduttrice

xeneize said:


> Pero siempre lo interpretè como hablar entre dientes, [...] y màs si se trata de alguna queja, como rezongando


¿_*Gruñir*_?


----------



## NoOrK

En catalán también se usa forfollejar, poco pero se usa, tiene el mismo significado.

Salutti.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Chicos me han confudido... Les voy a dar un poco más de contexto para que me ayuden a decidir cual de todos sería el significado correcto de esa expresión:

"Lui stava salendo con calma composta, quando lo afferrai per un braccio e con lo sguardo livido gli dissi:
-Mi vuoi dire cosa farfugli?

¿Cúal entonces sería la traducción más correcta en este sentido?


----------



## traduttrice

No te compliques demasiado:
_*"¿Qué es lo que estás diciendo?"*_
_*"¿Qué estás tramando?"*_


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, aunque la frase tenga muy poco que ver con el verbo "farfugliare" yo diría que *gruñir *está de p++a madre!


----------



## traduttrice

sabrinita85 said:


> Bueno, aunque la frase tenga muy poco que ver con el verbo "farfugliare" yo diría que *gruñir *está de p++a madre!


Hice referencia al verbo GRUÑIR para hacer más específico el sentido que le dio Xeneize a parte de su explicación; pero creo que encajaría en la frase de Carol si fuera una _simple_ discusión entre dos personas. Alguien "gruñe" cuando se queja por lo bajo, es un verbo -a mi entender- muy ilustrativo.


----------



## sabrinita85

traduttrice said:


> Hice referencia al verbo GRUÑIR para hacer más específico el sentido que le dio Xeneize a parte de su explicación; pero creo que encajaría en la frase de Carol si fuera una _simple_ discusión entre dos personas. Alguien "gruñe" cuando se queja por lo bajo, es un verbo -a mi entender- muy ilustrativo.


Sí, 'farfugliare' se usa también como gruñir. 

Por ejemplo cuando un padre riñe a su hijo y éste empieza a decir cosas por lo bajo en plan de enfado, en ese caso el padre puede decir: "Che farfugli?"


----------



## xeneize

Sí sí, seguro, _gruñir_ encaja en esa descripción que hice, es sinónimo de _rezongar_ o _refunfuñar_, y mucho más usado, y alguien que farfulla también puede gruñir, claro.
En la tuya, Carol, también las que ya pusimos están bien: _barbotar/barbotear_, _farfullar_, _mascullar_...Una cualquiera. Y además, _gruñir_ o _refunfuñar_.
Así que no te preocupés, tenés muchas opciones


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad todas las opciones de Xeneize en su primera intervención son correctas.

A mi no me parece correcta ninguna de las demás que se han dado, corresponden a verbos distintos, Quizás alguna no tenga correspondencia italiana (Y alreves, para algunos de los verbos que han puesto en italiano)

Y si existe el verbo "Farfullar" ¿Por que no usarlo? Es muy común,


----------



## CarolMamkny

Neuromante said:


> Y si existe el verbo "Farfullar" ¿Por que no usarlo? Es muy común,


 
!Hola!

Pues la verdad es que "Farfullar" es un verbo que YO nunca había escuchado y hasta ahora me enteré que existe y se encuentra en el diccionario de la RAE. Por esta razón fue que les pedí a los otros foreros que me dieran otras opciones. 

!Una vez más gracias a todos!


----------

